# Santini Giro CX



## J.Stubb (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey I just picked up an older Santini road bike. I cant find anything on the web about it or the maker. Does anyone know anything about this bike or a website that may have some info on it?

Thanks,


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

pictures please.


----------



## J.Stubb (Oct 24, 2008)

<img src="https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp131/common_one_/P1010053.jpg">

<img src="https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp131/common_one_/P1010054.jpg">


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks like a nice "house branded" Japanese frame from the mid-80's. Is that fork decal an "Ishiwata"?

Tells me it might have come from Bridgestone. There are more Bridgestone made Schwinns out there than Bridgestones. Regardless, it looks pretty nice.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

are those 700c wheels?


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I always thought they were the house brand for Bloor Cycle in Toronto when they were in business many years ago but I could be wrong. I don't know why I think that but I do have a vague memory of it. Maybe someone else can clarify or debunk what I just said.


----------



## J.Stubb (Oct 24, 2008)

The fork decal does not say "Ishiwata" it says Mangaloy 2001.
There is a decal on it from Bloor cycle.
And yes the wheels are 700cc

So maybe it was the house brand for the old Bloor cycle.


----------



## jason_b (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, these were Bloor Cycle's house brand. I think this one is an '86. Think Miami Vice with that paint job. Will try to post a catalogue scan if I can find it for you tomorrow.

They switched to Columbus Cromor for these frames in '87 or '88. Would be interested to learn who made the Columbus frames. I still have -- and have recently returned to riding -- my '88 Giro CX in oh-so-eighties yellow and neon blue fade, bought new in high school.


----------



## jason_b (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's mine. All original except saddle and post (was SR + Concor Supercorsa, now Campy Daytona + Rolls), tires, pedals, and dual pivot 105 brakes. Enjoy!


----------



## jason_b (Sep 9, 2008)

*As promised...*

Bloor Cycle. "Hottest looks on the road for '86." :skep: 

The Laser on the cover was $6250.


----------



## J.Stubb (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## chubby5000 (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy crap these people are helpful!!!!!


----------



## zippyj (Aug 4, 2011)

*Santini Frames--made by Miele?*

I know this thread is dead, but thought I might revive it! In other forums people have claimed that Santini frames were made by Miele. Any truth to this?
E.g. see www DOT torontovintagebikes DOT com/bikes-for-sale DOT html

Also, were all Bloor Cycle bikes house brands? How can you tell a house brand versus outside brand from the catalog? Thanks!

EDIT: I'm asking because I recently acquired a black Santini road bike (Tange tubing) with full Shimano 600 group (except for cranks and wheels). There is no Bloor Cycle sticker, but the Santini Decals are exactly as in the photos posted above. Seller (and others on the web) have claimed these are frames made by Miele, but I can't seem to find any definitive evidence for this. Not that it matters much, just curious! I can post photos of the bike if requested.


----------



## zippyj (Aug 4, 2011)

I found a website that provides the Trademark information for the Santini brand in the names of" P. Kent Holding Ltd" and "Bloor Cycle":

www DOT seravia DOT com/trademark/canada/p-kent-holdings-ltd-also-trading-as-bloor-cycle-santini-design-14k1zmx3h#detail

(Please excuse the "link" format. It seems I am not allowed to post links yet. Sigh...)


----------



## Paul Walsh (May 27, 2012)

I too have a Santini Giro CX in blue and white c.1990. I have seriously cherished this bike since i bought it in '91. Mine has a full 105 group with Ambrosio Elite rims and Biopace 42/52 Double Crank...all original. Gotta love Biopace, it really is a great idea and yes my knees feel just fine. Interesting thing is that the frame is marked made in Italy on the bottom...same font as Giro CX. She's still in PERFECT condition and I hate to even think about how many kms I've put on her...hundreds of thousands...no joke. Light, rigid and very fast. Anybody else have more info on these GREAT bikes? Cheers all.


----------



## Baker325 (May 28, 2012)

pictures please.


----------



## Paul Walsh (May 27, 2012)

*Santini photos*

Don't have a camera here so I took these low res shots with my iMac camera. Post better ones if I get a chance. She's a little dirty. Love to get more info on these bikes. Santini are still in business in Italy and even have an italian only web site. Not to be confused with the Santini bike clothing company. Pretty shure he uses Columbus tubing.


----------



## zippyj (Aug 4, 2011)

> Love to get more info on these bikes. Santini are still in business in Italy and even have an italian only web site. Not to be confused with the Santini bike clothing company. Pretty shure he uses Columbus tubing.


The "Santini" bikes in this thread have no association with the Italian company. As already posted above they were the Bloor Cycle "House Brand" in Toronto Canada, with the logo even Trademarked to Bloor Cycle. It is widely thought that the frames were made by Miele, another Toronto company with a reputation for building very nice riding frames (using everything from Tange to Ishiwata to Columbus tubing of various grades). The founder of Miele bikes, Jim Miele, was in fact an Italian immigrant (source: Wikipedia), but the bikes were all built in Canada.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

"Miami Vice Watch Out, The Bike of '86" .....HILARIOUS!!


----------



## ackent (Feb 4, 2014)

Facts on Santini Bicycles. Hello there, I am new to this forum and was one of the principals of Bloor Cycle. I was responsible for the design and purchasing of our private label brand 'Santini'. I had different models built in different factories and this model, the Giro CX was built in Japan by the Sakai Bicycle Company. Though some lower priced models were built in Canada; NONE were built by Miele. These bicycles had no affiliation with either of the Italian companies bearing the same name. I hope this is of some help.


----------



## TLDeano (Mar 2, 2014)

ackent said:


> Facts on Santini Bicycles. Hello there, I am new to this forum and was one of the principals of Bloor Cycle. I was responsible for the design and purchasing of our private label brand 'Santini'. I had different models built in different factories and this model, the Giro CX was built in Japan by the Sakai Bicycle Company. Though some lower priced models were built in Canada; NONE were built by Miele. These bicycles had no affiliation with either of the Italian companies bearing the same name. I hope this is of some help.


Thanks for this post. Not often can people get first hand accounts from someone who was there at the time.
But riddle me this....
why did Jim Miele have a stack of santini frame decals in his frame building shop? Along with several other brands I might add.


----------



## rider50 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Hello everyone!*

Hello bike anthusiasts! I'm new on this forum and it's good to talk about bicycle on this snowy end of March! In Canada at least...

Rider50


----------



## crisscross (Aug 8, 2017)

*My old Santini Giro CX*



Baker325 said:


> pictures please.


I was looking for a discussion on the topic. I have one - bought it at Bloor Cycle when it was new. The tires are very narrow and the brake arch is extremely tight. The frame is small. I didn't ride it much but I kept it clean. I was going to sell it but I kept admiring it. So I am bumping this thread.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

^ neat frame, although very small. looks very mid-level. i assume 23mm tires will fit, which is what i ride. panaracer paselas are a great value.

do something about that rust on the fork before it gets out of hand.


----------



## crisscross (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks - I will tend to the rust. I was sold that one by the people at Bloor Cycle, which was the place to go in those days. It is a very small frame indeed, making it harder to sell I suppose. Off topic - The one that replaced was a Raleigh from the Norwegian Ski Shop on Bayview. Those guys sold bikes in the off season. They left the store and started Hardwood Hills.


----------



## TomEagles (Aug 21, 2017)

*Hello!*

First post to the forum (which suggested I post to say hi). Glad to find this forum. My present bikes are a 1994 Klein road bike (54 cm) with Shimano 600 components, riding on tubeless, and a 1984 Alan Record with Campy Record and Super Record components, riding on tubulars. Glad to be here. Cheers! Tom


----------



## SanFreshisco (Mar 9, 2018)

Bumping this thread - as I'm very curious about my bike. Posted on a website called BikeForums not too long ago, and didn't get much back. From reading through these comments, it sounds like a few people are pretty knowledgeable. 

I don't think mine is house brand, but maybe you call tell me.

Enjoy!














































Any insight would be awesome!


----------



## griffks (Apr 26, 2018)

*also need info.*

I've also recently purchased a Santini frame which I understand was originally supplied with Shimano 600 componentry the lugs are pretty much standard as opposed to the attractive ones on yours but the decals are similar and was wondering if you managed to dig up any more information on the brand....... s-l1600 3.jpg Photo by griffks | Photobucket





SanFreshisco said:


> Bumping this thread - as I'm very curious about my bike. Posted on a website called BikeForums not too long ago, and didn't get much back. From reading through these comments, it sounds like a few people are pretty knowledgeable.
> 
> I don't think mine is house brand, but maybe you call tell me.
> 
> ...


----------



## whatsinaname (Feb 20, 2019)

ackent said:


> Facts on Santini Bicycles. Hello there, I am new to this forum and was one of the principals of Bloor Cycle. I was responsible for the design and purchasing of our private label brand 'Santini'. I had different models built in different factories and this model, the Giro CX was built in Japan by the Sakai Bicycle Company. Though some lower priced models were built in Canada; NONE were built by Miele. These bicycles had no affiliation with either of the Italian companies bearing the same name. I hope this is of some help.


Hello, ackent.

I have acquired a red/white Santini Giro CX with 105 and Biopace crank. (My friend had one many years ago- I found it to be a terrific bike.).

My frame is in dire need of a paint-job...would there be extra decals available, if I choose to go down this path?


----------



## Jpis (Dec 22, 2020)

ackent said:


> Facts on Santini Bicycles. Hello there, I am new to this forum and was one of the principals of Bloor Cycle. I was responsible for the design and purchasing of our private label brand 'Santini'. I had different models built in different factories and this model, the Giro CX was built in Japan by the Sakai Bicycle Company. Though some lower priced models were built in Canada; NONE were built by Miele. These bicycles had no affiliation with either of the Italian companies bearing the same name. I hope this is of some help.


I recently purchased a Santini road bike. May I ask for your help to verify if this is a legit Santini road bike?


----------

